
The Leisure Agenda - rohanshah
https://www.peoplespolicyproject.org/projects/the-leisure-agenda/
======
gumby
This looks interesting but seems to be a paper brochure just published on the
web, so is quite inconvenient to read on the web. I couldn't get through it.

